# World Record For Laura



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16656270


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

A terrific achievement Laura. Something we mere mortals could only dream about. It is the people who have witnessed the savagery of sea who will realise the amazing trip that you have completed.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

"By the age of six she was sailing across lakes by herself. At 13 she sailed from the Netherlands to England."

I'm not entirely sure I'd allow any child (son or daughter) of mine to do either of those on their own, regardless of ability.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

No big deal. I went round the world on Australian Venture at age 45 and I was p*ssed half the time.

The Dutch authorities were right to stop her sailing, I don't know why they folded. Her parents are self serving child abusers. The same goes for Jessica Watson in Australia.

John T


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

"By the age of six she was sailing across lakes( the serpentine) by herself. At 13 she sailed from the Netherlands to England ( with her parents from the Hook to Harwich)."
Yawn... roll over... snorgle .... Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just don't get singled handed sailing, it flies in the face of every rule of seamanship. The first rule of seamanship is to keep a lookout for others. Sleeping below in a vessel puts not only others, but the single hander themselves, in danger. And when they get into danger it is others that risk their lives unselfishly to assist them. We have 60 foot long missiles racing around the oceans now. Hoooooollllleeeeeeee! This will all end in tears. And then some muppets allow their precocious 15 year old daughter to set off around the world. I am so glad she got back unharmed but what would have happened if something horrendous had happened? Doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Guinness book of world records are not recognising the event in an attempt to discourage other younsters to try and beat her .


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Is anyone else getting a wierd "Deja Vu" feeling???


----------

